# Light Infantry



## tankie (6 Feb 2007)

Gents, 

It gives me great honour to report that the Light Infantry, Royal Green Jackets, Devon & Dorset Regiment, and the Royal Berkshire,Glostershire and Wiltshire Regiemnt are no more!  Due to MoD cut backs, the back bone of most of the Light Division have had 450+ years of history stripped away, and left out in the sun like a mewling baby.  Yet again the immortal accountants have yet again proved that the pen is mightier (and more deadly) than any pistol/gun/rifle/ weapon system.

They are known collectivly known as "The Rifles" with Bn's ranging 1-4, and the TA (Reserve) being the 5th Bn.

Will the PPCLI follow suit and change their name as well?


----------



## The Rifleman (6 Feb 2007)

sorry Tankie - slightly incorrect there

1 - 5 Rifles are Regular
6 & 7 Rifles are TA


----------



## The Rifleman (6 Feb 2007)

the new cap badge of the Rifles


----------



## tankie (6 Feb 2007)

Thanks Rifleman, i stand corrected.  I wanted to make the point about drawbacks and "streamlining"  My specialist subject is armor, however my SSM is now 2 Bn Rifles


----------



## The Rifleman (6 Feb 2007)

The old 1 RGJ - what is he doing with them?


----------



## 3rd Herd (6 Feb 2007)

tankie said:
			
		

> Will the PPCLI follow suit and change their name as well?



Please do not give them any ideas. Our regiment has had it battle's over the years the last one I think was converting the 3rd Bn. to a 90/10 militia(territorial) support unit. Luckily the powers to be saw the error of their ways and this was changed. In your case though is this not a case of closing the circle as did not the Rifles start their honorable service as "The Rifles" ?


----------



## The Rifleman (7 Feb 2007)

Just one of the Rifles predecessors were the Rifles (95th) as portrayed in the Sharpe's series of books and films. The others are (regular and TA) the Devonshire Regiment, Dorset Regiment, The Oxfordshire and Buckinghamshire Light Infantry, Royal Berkshire Regiment, Gloucester Regiment, Wiltshire Regiment, Kings Shrosphire Light Infantry, Kings Own Yorkshire Light Infantry, Durham Light Infantry, Duke of Cornwall's Light Infantry, Somerset Light Infantry, Kings Royal Rifle Corps, Herefordshire Light Infantry, The Rangers, Queens Westminsters, Queen Victorias Rifles, Tower Hamlets Rifles, Bucks Battalion, London Rifle Brigade and Civil Service Rifles.

Though some (mostly TA) were Rifle regiments the remainder were "heavy" infantry and light infantry - Redcoats! It shows how far the British army has been merged.


----------



## 3rd Herd (7 Feb 2007)

Although I do/did enjoy the Sharpe series I was thinking more along the lines of Mark Urban's recent book. I have read a couple of other books on the Rifles mostly what was written about the Spain/Portugal and Wellingtons campaign's both fiction and non. Anything across the water that we may not know about here in the colonies that would be interesting on this subject ?


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

This is a very good read

A Dorset Rifleman: The Recollections of Benjamin Harris


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

and this

Rifleman Costello - The Adventures of a Soldier of the 95th (Rifles) in the Peninsular & Waterloo Campaigns of the Napoleonic Wars


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

and this

Tales of the Rifle Brigade: Adventures in the Rifle Brigade: AND Random Shots From a Rifleman


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

and another!

Captain of the 95th (Rifles): An Officer of Wellington's Sharpshooters During Peninsular, South of France and Waterloo Campaigns of the Napoleonic Wars


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

or maybe this?

Surtees of the 95th Rifles


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

another.....

British Rifle Man: The Journals and Correspondence of Major George Simmons, Rifle Brigade During the Peninsular War and Campaign of Waterloo


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

and.....

Bugler and Officer of the Rifles: With 95th (Rifles) During the Peninsular and Waterloo Campaigns of the Napoleonic Wars


----------



## The Rifleman (8 Feb 2007)

and lastly (for the moment)

Marines to Rifles: The Military Experiences of Robert Fernyhough During the Napoleonic Wars with a Short Description of the Military Careers of His Brothers


----------



## 3rd Herd (8 Feb 2007)

Rifleman,
THANK YOU, I can see my bank account taking a big hit.


----------

